# The Hawken Spoke....



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 7, 2020)

Left handed, head on, shot in the middle of the chest (I'm a righty).

The 385 Hornady GP bullet put a quarter-sized hole in the heart, creating a blood trail a blind man could follow.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 7, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 7, 2020)

Great buck!  Congratulations


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2020)

Man thats a great buck !  Congratulations


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 7, 2020)

The height of the rut (more precisely, the Pre-rut), is right now where we hunt in Morgan County.  I shot this one at 7:15 this morning (Nov. 7).  A six pointer ran a doe under me 10 minutes earlier, and every other hunter on our place saw multiple bucks chasing.

My kill with a scoped rifle would be just another deer kill (I've got a bunch in my 69 years).  But taking him with a side hammer Hawken with open sights makes this one very special!


----------



## Railroader (Nov 7, 2020)

You dang right GH60!

Hat tip to ya, sir!


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 7, 2020)

Meat


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 7, 2020)

Outstanding! Congratulations


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 7, 2020)

Great


----------



## Railroader (Nov 7, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Meat



Sure hope nobody mentions potatoes again..


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 7, 2020)

Railroader said:


> Sure hope nobody mentions potatoes again..


Left me speechless


----------



## trad bow (Nov 7, 2020)

That’s the way to get it done. Great buck.


----------



## Athos (Nov 7, 2020)

You had to shoot him left handed? Awesome deer and gun


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 7, 2020)

Had no choice.  He came up at a dead 90 degrees to my right, and also dead down wind.  When I saw him, he already had my scent and was trying to get a fix on me before bolting.  I still don't know how I was able to find him in the buckhorn sights, as I never practice shooting left handed with any open-sighted rifle -- scoped rifles, yes --open sights, no.

The second I saw him, I set the trigger for the first time this season.  I knew right away he was a shooter.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 7, 2020)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> The height of the rut (more precisely, the Pre-rut), is right now where we hunt in Morgan County.  I shot this one at 7:15 this morning (Nov. 7).  A six pointer ran a doe under me 10 minutes earlier, and every other hunter on our place saw multiple bucks chasing.
> 
> My kill with a scoped rifle would be just another deer kill (I've got a bunch in my 69 years).  But taking him with a side hammer Hawken with open sights makes this one very special!


Yep, taking a deer with a traditional muzzleloader (not an inline!) is special. You did it right! Nice buck!


----------



## Athos (Nov 7, 2020)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Had no choice.  He came up at a dead 90 degrees to my right, and also dead down wind.  When I saw him, he already had my scent and was trying to get a fix on me before bolting.  I still don't know how I was able to find him in the buckhorn sights, as I never practice shooting left handed with any open-sighted rifle -- scoped rifles, yes --open sights, no.
> 
> The second I saw him, I set the trigger for the first time this season.  I knew right away he was a shooter.



That’s great. Full Credit to you. I’ve never tried to practice shooting anything other than pistols left-handed. Heck, I know folks been hunting for decades that can’t shoot right-handed. Maybe I start suggesting they throw a few down range from the other side.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 8, 2020)

Excellent kill sir. The real iron sight muzzle loader and trad Bow guys are in a league of there own. Much respect congrats.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## HughW2 (Nov 8, 2020)

Awesome trophy all the better by taking it with a real smoke pole.


----------



## antharper (Nov 8, 2020)

Beautiful buck !


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2020)

Mighty fine!  Congrats!


----------



## gemihur (Nov 23, 2020)

Great, man!
Congratulations


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice job- congratulations on a great muzzloader buck


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Nov 24, 2020)

Not a better sound than the "ke-pow"  and knowing there is a deer down. Congrats! Shooting offhand as well, that calls for a small dose of medicinal 15 Yr. or older SMS.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 25, 2020)

LifeLongHunter said:


> Not a better sound than the "ke-pow"  and knowing there is a deer down. Congrats! Shoo
> ting offhand as well, that calls for a small dose of medicinal 15 Yr. or older SMS.



Problem was, I didn't know if I hit him or not.  I did not hear the "whop" due to the drawn out "BOOM" the muzzle blast made due to resounding in that holler I was in.  I thought i had missed him because of the awkward left-handed angle i was forced into.

It wasn't until I finally found blood that I realized th at I might actually have pulled this off!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 25, 2020)

Stud, Congrats!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Great looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## the Lackster (Dec 12, 2020)

That right there trumps any 200 inch domesticated backyard deer out there! Excellent job buddy!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 16, 2020)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET    Great job with the HAWKINS


----------

